# Ni80 do's and don'ts



## kimbo

Hi

Being stuck in the past i still love my kanthal but would love to try Ni80 but need some do's and don'ts please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

So far i have worked with it like kanthal @kimbo

I read somewhere one shouldnt pulse it too hot, but then I suppose that also applies to kanthal

Works very well this Ni80 and heats up much faster
Some report a funky taste but mine seems fine
Am using the 26g version that VK sells - am keen to get the 28g next

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Being stuck in the past i still love my kanthal but would love to try Ni80 but need some do's and don'ts please


Nice question @kimbo ! I too need to make this shift!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I mainly use 26g Kanthal A1, I've just tried some of the Geekvape Ni80 26g and really don't see much of a difference. Contrary to what others are saying I find it doesn't heat up quite as fast as Kanthal but does produce a slightly smoother and cooler vape. The Geekvape spools are horrible though, they're sealed up so if you aren't paying attention and let the end of the wire spring itself back into the spool you're in for an exciting adventure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Spikester

Can I ask, why would you wanna go for ni80 over ni200?


----------



## Yiannaki

Spikester said:


> Can I ask, why would you wanna go for ni80 over ni200?


Ni80 has a much higher resistance than ni200. In fact it's almost on par with kanthal in terms of resistance. So you have more build options.

And ni80 is run in power mode unlike ni200 which can only be fired in nickel mode.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spikester

@Yiannaki I agree with you 100% but from what ive read about the Ni80 is that, because its an alloy and not a pure metal there are 2 issues, the first being that the compounds can vary from brand to brand and even within the strands, this can mean that the temperature coefficient curve can vary across the wire and so the the 'temp limiting'/'temp control' will not be accurate.
The other issue that worries me slightly is also the fact that as its not 'pure' there are other risks as we do not know what else is in the wire and thus do not know what we are inhaling.
Just my 2cents

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

i use alot of 24g Vaporwire ni80. nice quick ramp up time and a decent amount of heat. the resistance isnt too low that i need to stress about any battery issues. 

pulsing ni80 at low power allows for the pretty colours on your coil (instagram freeks !)

the vape on ni80 is great, the flavour comes through perfectly. 

the one issue that i have is the coils don't last anywhere near as kanthal. after 2 days i find the coil "tired" and i need to push more and more power into that coil. on rewicking you find that the gunk doesn't brush off as easily as on kanthal and after about a week you cant get this metallic taste out no matter how much you dry burn and rinse the coil.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

@kimbo, since I started off with Ni80, I never looked back. Yes I pulse it, but not continues, say 5 or 6 short pulses only to get the dead spots out. What I found is that my coil lasts very longer than Kanthal or SS in terms of flavour when re wicked. I think I converted @Silver to the sub ohm scene...Lol. To answer your question regarding 28ga Ni80. My only built in the RM2 is a parallel coil 1.5mm 7 wraps 0.25ohm. 28 ga and the flavour is paired with ceramic in my opinion. And while I am typing I am vaping on a 0.5ohm ceramic coil. I doubt if I will buy Kanthal ever again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Oh, when I clean my coils, I dry burn them and immediately run them under cold water to get rid of gunk, especially if I vape Net juices like Metador Special Reserve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dstroya

BumbleBee said:


> I mainly use 26g Kanthal A1, I've just tried some of the Geekvape Ni80 26g and really don't see much of a difference. Contrary to what others are saying I find it doesn't heat up quite as fast as Kanthal but does produce a slightly smoother and cooler vape. The Geekvape spools are horrible though, they're sealed up so if you aren't paying attention and let the end of the wire spring itself back into the spool you're in for an exciting adventure.


I was screaming at the spool the first time that happened too but you just need to unscrew the centre and it comes apart easily

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

I still use Kanthal wrapped next to Stainless Steel on my RDA. 

2 things for me.
1. Kanthal regulates the SS
2. SS corrodes less. 

Ni80 - dry burning caution needed as you can dissolve/corrode the wire


----------



## BumbleBee

dstroya said:


> I was screaming at the spool the first time that happened too but you just need to unscrew the centre and it comes apart easily


Haha! Would you look at that, it works! Lol, I tried that at first but it didn't seem to do anything, I thought it was one of those press fit affairs. Thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raks92

Some of the best wire I ever used


----------



## Carnival

Great thread!

I’m going to experiment and try see if I can make out the differences between Kanthal and Ni80 when I start making coils, as well as finding out which one I prefer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

